# Trotting to a jump...height?



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i dont know that theres a particular number, but i have jumped 3'6" from a walk on a 16hh horse, so im thinking pretty high =]


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Honestly, what matters more is how balanced the horse is on the approach and how much power they have behind them. I've personally jumped 4'0" from a trot with a 14.2 hh large pony. We had a placing pole before the jump too. Some horses are going to be more naturally athletic than others and will have an easier time jumping from a trot than others, but largely it's about maintaining the uphill balance and the power in the trot that dictates how high they can jump from a trot.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I had a 10.hh Shetland that jumped a 3' hog panel from a stand still.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

As others have posted, horses can go pretty high, with less speed than you would think. Ever seen the mule **** jumps? I know they are only half horse, but dang, it's crazy cool!! This isn't my video, but I've seen **** jumps live, and they are spectacular to watch.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

xJumperx said:


> As others have posted, horses can go pretty high, with less speed than you would think. Ever seen the mule **** jumps? I know they are only half horse, but dang, it's crazy cool!! This isn't my video, but I've seen **** jumps live, and they are spectacular to watch.
> 
> Mule Jump '05 - Winning Jump - YouTube


Mules are pretty awesome. But from I know, they are more built for jumping from a standstill than a horse is. So from what I've heard they are more capable then any horse would be at this type of challenge.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

He didn't seem to care what height LOL:


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

jumanji321 said:


> He didn't seem to care what height LOL:
> 
> Rio Grande TROTS a Grand Prix Jump! - YouTube


I was going to post this video! lol

But to answer OPs question, it really depends on you and your horse's comfort level, as well as your horse's athletic ability. If you horse is most comfortable cantering around 3' jumps, you would not be wise to try and jump 3'6" from a trot. I have jumped my pony who is 13.3 and very athletic 3' from a trot. She may have been able to go higher, because she could jump 3'6"-4' at the canter, but I was not comfortable trotting jumps any higher than that.

For your horse, I'd say start trotting jumps at 2'6" and raise them gradually to see where you are both most comfortable. I'd start with a vertical too.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

It depends on the horse's jumping ability. For me, I personally don't like trotting jumps any bigger than 2'3. But that's just my opinion/comfort zone. There is little doubtthat it is def easier for the horse to jump from a canter. There is obviously proof they don't -need- to canter to jump it well, but it is easier on them.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have read and believe that a horse should be able to jump an average height, say 3'6" from a canter, a trot and a walk. Certainly, if your 15'3hh horse has scope this shouldn't be a problem. It will prevent any rushing, too. LOTS of examples of talented horses, who are spooky bc somebody pushed them to fast and let them race to the jumps.
I think you asked the question bc you're afraid he'll go through the jump instead of over it. Try lunging him over the height first. I WON'T be criticizing you for being careful. =D
Btw, I bought a super green mule a few years back, that was jumping my 5 ft. fence whenever he felt like it. I guess if I'd been younger, and inspired, I might have broken him in and resold him as a Hunter!


----------

